

Intel launches Arduino-compatible open-source Galileo board - ArtDev
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-10/03/intel-arduino-galileo

======
kken
This thing is bloated and of questionable use. Just another way of showing how
much the arm ecosystem is ahead in the embedded sector.

------
bloodorange
This looks like Intel's way of trying to prevent ARM from running away with
yet another section of the market.

